# EMT/b skilled work?



## lilith88 (Jan 8, 2014)

Can I get a skilled worker visa to Australia as an emt?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 9, 2014)

lilith88 said:


> Can I get a skilled worker visa to Australia as an emt?




Most likely not. Paramedics in Australia require a bachelors degree. I don't believe they have EMTs. My guess is their advanced first aid courses are at or higher than an EMT.


----------

